# Amphilophus festae



## mhuppertz (Jun 12, 2006)

anyone know where I can get an Amphilophus festae (Red terror)? I want to get a small one (or two) for my new tank.










Thanks!
Mark


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

www.tangledupincichlids.com


----------

